

Playdar - music content resolver service - albertzeyer
http://www.playdar.org/

======
albertzeyer
Some more info:

This is from Last.fm developers, esp. RJ (Richard Jones), mxcl (Max Howell;
the guy behind Homebrew) and others.

The current source is written in Erlang. <https://github.com/RJ/playdar-core>

There is some old abandoned source written in C++:
<https://github.com/RJ/playdar>

I found this while searching for the Boffin source code. Something about
Boffin:

* [http://blog.last.fm/2009/03/11/introducing-boffin-lastfms-mu...](http://blog.last.fm/2009/03/11/introducing-boffin-lastfms-music-knowledge-meets-your-mp3-collection)

* [http://www.last.fm/group/Audioscrobbler+Beta/forum/30705/_/5...](http://www.last.fm/group/Audioscrobbler+Beta/forum/30705/_/510180)

And in the abandoned C++ repo, there is something about Boffin (haven't really
looked much into it yet):
<https://github.com/RJ/playdar/tree/master/resolvers/boffin>

